# Painting over mirrors?



## colleenwalsh (Aug 5, 2012)

I have two built in bookcases backed with mirrors - very 1980's  I'm looking for a simple cosmetic means of camouflaging the mirrors. Is painting them an option? I know there are adhesion primers available for smooth, shiny surfaces. Would these primers be effective on a mirror? 

I also considered covering them with paintable wallpaper, but, according to the instructions, the surface must be primed before application of the paper. So, if the primer doesn't stick to the mirror, neither will the wallpaper. 

Eventually, I will have a pro remove the mirrors (which are stuck to the wall by some sort of super strength compound), but in the meantime, I'd really like a cosmetic fix. Thanks for your input.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A high bond waterbased primer should stick to glass. You might need a primer for plastic if they are acrylic mirror tiles or another plastic. Rustoleum makes a plastic primer offered in both liquid and rattle can forms. I am not sure if Krylon Fusion, another plastic paint that comes in rattle cans, has a primer or not.

You know though... If you are sure you do not want them why not get rid of them yourself? There is no rocket science involved. They are probably fastened with a construction adhesive so cover them with a web of masking or duct tape. Then with safety glasses and gloves take a hammer to them to break them up. Use a drywall knife to get the pieces off. The tape should keep the shards from going all over the place.

Once the tiles are off of the wall, wipe (with water or solvent depending on type) off excess adhesive if you can. Scrape or sand off the adhesive if you cannot. 

Prime with GARDZ. Apply your finish coats.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Wall paper primer will stick to the glass:yes:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Zinserr BIN


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

How big are these mirrors?
Got a pic?
What about cutting a piece (or pieces) of heavy cardboard or luan to fit snugly, covering it with your favorite fabric, and pushing it in place.
If you leave a couple of tabs on one edge, you could easily change or remove it whenever you feel like it.


----------



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

What about using a spray adhesive and a nice paper or fabric? 
At least that way you could have a nice pattern instead of just a solid color which could be a nice accent piece.


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

if it is only cosmetic you really dont need it to be bullet proof. spray 1 coat of xim400 primer (spray can, bonding primer), and spray paint your finish. on a surface like glass you really shouldn't brush anything because every single brush stroke will show on such a smooth surface. just mask off the bookcase shelving and DO IT YOURSELF. piece of cake


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

XIM primer or window tint (film or spray)


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

colleenwalsh said:


> Eventually, I will have a pro remove the mirrors (which are stuck to the wall by some sort of super strength compound), but in the meantime, I'd really like a cosmetic fix. Thanks for your input.


I still do not understand why we are encouraging the OP to cover, prime and paint or whatever these things when the ultimate goal is to get rid of them? Why not just remove the mirrors and be done with them?:thumbup:


----------

